# Not a clue need help



## cyras21 (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm looking at DCC systems for my dad. He was talking about the digitrax zephyr xtra. 

I saw the Bachmann 36505 Wireless E-Z Command Dynamis DCC Controller.

My question...would these two controllers perform the same or is the Bachmann an add on to an existing system. I can't find the answer in the description.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

The Dynamis i would say to stay away from unless you want a somewhat small to medium type system. A better option would be to get the ESU Navigator if you want a larger more expandable system which is also true with the Digitrax so it comes down to which of the two (ESU vs. Digitrax) have a better handheld or general layout that you/he likes and go with them because both can be expanded just as much as the other.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Personally I like Digitrax but there are others out there that will handle small to medium layouts just fine. Another that GC did not mention is NCE. NCE and Digitrax basic sets are both expandable as your layout grows, I dont know about ESU but I have heard it is as well.

Massey


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

if he wanted a zephyr and you want to give him a a usefull gift - get him a zephyr. even though it is not my personal choice of starter system it is still a very valid and popular one. and not murderously expensive. try to get a gift reciept just in case he makes the right choice and comes to the dark side later

not to insult any owners of dynamis but when these two put side by side the latter resembles a xmass sweater with a train ornament on it - good, thoughtful, train related gift, but just not quite it   on a serious note the comparison would be more like gifting a Skill wireless drill to professional who really wants bosch, makita or other high end brand. will do the job , but ehh...


----------



## cyras21 (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks for the quick response. 

His set is going to be about 5 trains or so. Shouldn't be anymore.


----------

